# Flagyl?



## katemly123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever taken Flagyl (metronidazole) before?

I had diarrhea every day for three weeks. After blood and stool tests came back negative my doctor diagnosed me with post-infectious ibs most likely due to giardia and prescribed me with flagyl. I am currently in the middle of my week long dosage. Although my diarrhea has bulked up a little bit I am suffering from constant foul smelling gas and bloating. Has anyone else experienced this while on flagyl? I am not sure if it is a side effect or my symptoms getting worse.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have never taken metronidazole. Please keep us updated about your progress.


----------



## Bhoon (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello Kate,

I am diagnosed for giardia and have taken Flagyl (Metrodanizole). Luckily, didn't experience any side effects except for may be metallic taste in mouth. I can live with that. I also take VSL one pill every day. Took Flagyl for 2 weeks and it was amazing with no flatulence issues. Unfortunately, after flagyl the symptoms have returned (I get flatulence after I eat). Prior to Flagyl I was given Nitazoxanide which was only for 3 days. However, that was not effective for me.

I am getting GI Pathogen Panel testing again and will go to see doc again as it feels that Giardia has come back. If you use Quest or similar test facilities for OVa / Parasite testing please don't as they mostly come negative. go for specialized stool testing. I am also taking Triphala every night and plan on taking Kutja powder ( Indian Ayurveda) that they say can kill Giardia. I am sick of this ongoing infection.

Sorry for the rant and Hope that you feel better after Flagyl.


----------

